# Hi from NY



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi, 

this is my second year keeping bees and I'm really having fun with it. I've got two full-sized colonies (2 deeps each) and one nuc that I'm hoping to build up before winter. I pulled the honey last week and am letting the girls take advantage of the goldenrod and aster we have in bloom right now.

I plan to get a couple more nucs next spring and expand the bee yard a bit. I've got all winter to read and learn, which is exactly why I'm here.

Bodhi


----------



## oakson (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome! I just joined the forum yesterday, and I, too, am from NY. I live between Buffalo and Rochester, and am somewhat of a newbee.

Oakson


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

im from wolcott ny and this is my 5th year in beekeeping. i also do cut outs.


----------



## oakson (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been thru Wolcott on the way to Oswego. What are "cut outs"?

Oakson


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

Either of you two in any local clubs or organizations?


----------



## oakson (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not in any clubs or orgs....not sure if there are any near here.

Oakson


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's a link to beekeeping groups in NY:

http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/resources/beegroups.htm

Walt


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

cut outs are when you take bees out of peoples houses. ive done 8 cut outs in the past two weeks.


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

queenking said:


> ive done 8 cut outs in the past two weeks.


How do you find them (clients), or, how do they find you?

What do you charge for your time?

I'm interested in picking up some side work next summer. Don't worry, I'm far enough from you I won't be getting any of your business.


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

i have buisnes cards. i also been to the state fair. heres my phone number 315-594-1069


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I called all the local pest control company. They have sent me alot of business.


----------

